# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Eyewear Sales and medical front office opportunities!

## imatters.net

*Eyewear Sales and medical front office opportunities!* 
*Palm Beach!*  Our modern and beautiful Optometric practice is your best career move in 2022!
With 5-star google reviews, 20 years in business, we are growing! Inside our recipe for success is YOU, a dynamic team of eyecare professionals with friendly personality and positive upbeat attitude.
*Eyewear Sales Associates and apprentice Opticians  (*training available*)*  
*A day in the life Its Palm Beach!* - your clientele will be as diverse as it is interesting. Our patients love us and feel like they are VIPs from the moment they walk in the door!
As our specialist, help the patients swoon over eyewear collections that include Gucci, Prada, Fred and Tom Ford, - _extra benefit!_  Eyewear for you!
*Receptionist* -Your career starts with answering the phones, processing insurance payments, and scheduling patients 
*We get you*, and you have your own interests, we encourage you to bring that to our practice through fashion, eyewear knowledge, and creating the above average patient experience.
*Enjoy working in a premier private practice*, mix in full time employment, PTO, insurance and your fantastic personality, this will be your *9-5* home away from home. 
*Most important, it's being part of an organization that's focused on building a mutually rewarding relationship together.*
Mentorship available
*Start* with a confidential conversation with us - send your resume to charisse@imatters.net
_I would love to help you too, schedule a time with me!_ https://tinyurl.com/597ns6z5
imatters represents the leading eye care practices, corporations, sales, and research projects in the Nation. We have many full and part-time careers throughout the US. Lets get you connected with us whether today or in the future.
*Good careers*  start with great clients, better opportunities, where your aspirations become reality  we have those great careers. Contact us today to help you and your practices succeed. www.imatters.net

----------

